# 💝Wooflink things!!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

With Ava and Bailey's birthdays around the corner, I decided to put an order of Wooflink in for the whole crew. And I just had to share a few pics of one of my favorite items. A dress shirt with sequins bow for miss Ava. The bow is removable initially I thought I'd prefer the top without the bow, but I love it! Overall this top is just adorable.

































Another fave


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

They are just beautiful & so are the clothes!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

ChiMama5 said:


> They are just beautiful & so are the clothes!



Thank you Kim. They are my little twins 😍


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Very cute...I have the shirt in flannel with bow tie for Prince! Love the bow tie....entered this pic in the Wooflink photo contest. Didn't win but I love it!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Very cute...I have the shirt in flannel with bow tie for Prince! Love the bow tie....entered this pic in the Wooflink photo contest. Didn't win but I love it!



Thankyou! I love that top on Prince. I've always admired that same top in turquoise. Would be such a cute color for Bailey. I wasn't really sure how I'd like a dress shirt on any of my dogs. But I absolutely love it. I think I want to get Ava the happy day out top in violet to layer over it. Braxton has the pink happy day out top. I really like it. We also got two bruise tops, and the perfect day out tops, blue for Bailey and pink for Kendall, as well as the teal cool dude top. They are a little roomy. But very cute.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Now that I see the dress shirt in Pink, that would be cute on Sapphire!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't wait for it to cool off here so we can transition the wardrobe....pups and me!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yes...it would be gorgeous on Sapphire. Especially with one of her little skirts 😊


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Adorable!! Love the gold bow!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Adorable!! Love the gold bow!



Thanks so much! It really is a cool top😊


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

They look so cute in pink!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AmyAnn said:


> They look so cute in pink!



Thank you! Too much cute stuff out there for girls 😋


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh wow, great pics, love it all! I've just found a place near ish me that hopefully will ship. I've just got to get measuring and then I'm shopping lol. It's so great that your beautiful pooches model it all first


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hollowaysal said:


> Oh wow, great pics, love it all! I've just found a place near ish me that hopefully will ship. I've just got to get measuring and then I'm shopping lol. It's so great that your beautiful pooches model it all first



Thank you. Will you be ordering any Wooflink? I love this brand. Little miss Ava doesn't mind clothes at all, actually I think she really likes them. I think her liking clothes this much could be dangerous lol, I can see myself spoiling her like crazy 😊


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thank you. Will you be ordering any Wooflink? I love this brand. Little miss Ava doesn't mind clothes at all, actually I think she really likes them. I think her liking clothes this much could be dangerous lol, I can see myself spoiling her like crazy 😊


The website I'm looking at currently have the disco fluffy coat which I love but not sure I'm brave enough!lol. But I do like the posh girl coat, I think that will look lush on Delilah. Can't wait, so excited now


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh, you should have won! How could any pup possibly be cuter?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute! Odie has the spring breeze top (think that's what it's called) and it's adorable. Good choices! The bow ties always kill me, they're so refined.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> So cute! Odie has the spring breeze top (think that's what it's called) and it's adorable. Good choices! The bow ties always kill me, they're so refined.



Haha thanks Krystal! The spring breeze is much prettier in person than online too. Im debating if I want the blue one for Braxton. Yes, I was pleasantly surprised at how cool the top with bow tie looks I person. And the bow tie is also removable for a more casual look.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

What lucky pups. love the pictures of them


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

CHITheresa said:


> What lucky pups. love the pictures of them



Thanks Theresa 😊


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the top with the bow tie! So darn cute, all of the pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the top with the bow tie! So darn cute, all of the pictures are beautiful!



Thank you Deb! It's such a fun top😊


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

They both look fabulous! I love the top with the sequined bow tie. It looks so fancy!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> They both look fabulous! I love the top with the sequined bow tie. It looks so fancy!!



Thank you Tina! I got it for her 1yr birthday coming soon 😊


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww Ava looks so sophisticated with her bow tie, how cute!! She looks like she's ready for the red carpet! And I love the Bruce top on Brax, it's adorable!! 
What did Bailey get for his birthday?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww Ava looks so sophisticated with her bow tie, how cute!! She looks like she's ready for the red carpet! And I love the Bruce top on Brax, it's adorable!!
> What did Bailey get for his birthday?



Thank you! Never thought I'd order a dress shirt for a dog lol. Bailey got a black bb with crystals and a crystal leopard leash by fabuleash. We are still waiting for them. I ordered on Memorial Day. This is the first time I've gotten crystals on a harness. He also got 2 Wooflink tops that are very loose on him. He is a lb less right now. 7lbs. Ava's birthday is October 7th. I ordered another bb in light pink with crystals and a pink fifth avenue fabuleash for her and Brax to share. And I'm waiting on LD, it shipped Friday. Then I may order a couple LD items for Ava. So scared though lol. I'm still not certain on sizing.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thank you! Never thought I'd order a dress shirt for a dog lol. Bailey got a black bb with crystals and a crystal leopard leash by fabuleash. We are still waiting for them. I ordered on Memorial Day. This is the first time I've gotten crystals on a harness. He also got 2 Wooflink tops that are very loose on him. He is a lb less right now. 7lbs. Ava's birthday is October 7th. I ordered another bb in light pink with crystals and a pink fifth avenue fabuleash for her and Brax to share. And I'm waiting on LD, it shipped Friday. Then I may order a couple LD items for Ava. So scared though lol. I'm still not certain on sizing.


That's nice!! Mojo has the knight BB with crystals and I think it's so cute for boys. Wow 1 lb is a lot, I remember him being lean at 8lbs! Do you think he can fit a size 2? New LD stuff sounds awesome! I'm going to live vicariously through your new stuff. I did pick up a couple clearance tops from FF over labor day, the same ones Lola and Brax have but for Mojo, Mimi, and Leo.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's nice!! Mojo has the knight BB with crystals and I think it's so cute for boys. Wow 1 lb is a lot, I remember him being lean at 8lbs! Do you think he can fit a size 2? New LD stuff sounds awesome! I'm going to live vicariously through your new stuff. I did pick up a couple clearance tops from FF over labor day, the same ones Lola and Brax have but for Mojo, Mimi, and Leo.



Oh did you? I was thinking of ordering the same Pariero tee Brax has for Ava in xs since small doesn't fit. But I don't wanna be stuck with it if it doesn't work out. I don't think size 2 will work for Bailey since he's 10.5" long? Who knows maybe he'll gain 1/2 lb in winter. I rarely feed them table scraps anymore and they get meat based treats, the Stella's carnivore crunch. And I think that's why they are all so lean. What size would K&B wear in louisdog? Does Moj have louisdog I'm thinking they'd wear same size as him. I just went out and checked my mail and Bailey's leash must have arrived yesterday. Here it is:

































I love these leashes because they're so unique. I think it will look so nice with the black bb. Right between the handle and where the beading starts is where I hang my waste bags. Though I hardly use them. Can't wait to get the pink 5th avenue one. I've wanted that one forever but was the only one I could never find on eBay. So I ordered it on DC.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww I particularly love the white top with the pink bow, so cute!! Your chis are always so well dressed.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww I particularly love the white top with the pink bow, so cute!! Your chis are always so well dressed.



Awwww thanks Camille! It is a lovely little top, I love the sheer sleeves so dainty 😊


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh did you? I was thinking of ordering the same Pariero tee Brax has for Ava in xs since small doesn't fit. But I don't wanna be stuck with it if it doesn't work out. I don't think size 2 will work for Bailey since he's 10.5" long? Who knows maybe he'll gain 1/2 lb in winter. I rarely feed them table scraps anymore and they get meat based treats, the Stella's carnivore crunch. And I think that's why they are all so lean. What size would K&B wear in louisdog? Does Moj have louisdog I'm thinking they'd wear same size as him. I just went out and checked my mail and Bailey's leash must have arrived yesterday. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 53298
> 
> ...


The leash is really nice! Mojo doesn't have any LD. I did order him a brunch tee in s/m but it ended up fitting Leo instead of Moj. Just try one of Brax ' s tops on B for fit for WL size 2. 
I think Lynda gets size xs for Saph from PE, she may be able to help w length. I got mimi and Leo the small, Leo's fit good but mimi's was kinda big so I just put it in the wash to shrink a little. Lola's pink one shrank a lot. We shall see if it fits later!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> The leash is really nice! Mojo doesn't have any LD. I did order him a brunch tee in s/m but it ended up fitting Leo instead of Moj. Just try one of Brax ' s tops on B for fit for WL size 2.
> I think Lynda gets size xs for Saph from PE, she may be able to help w length. I got mimi and Leo the small, Leo's fit good but mimi's was kinda big so I just put it in the wash to shrink a little. Lola's pink one shrank a lot. We shall see if it fits later!



That's a good idea to try the 2 on Bailey. I'm thinking it's those two items that just ran a little bigger, I got the perfect day out tees in hot pink for Kendall and blue for Bailey and the I think it's called cool dude? It's the teal color kinda has longer sleeves. The fabric for both shirts is really loose and stretchy. Kendall's fit fine. I think because of her fur.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wooflink looks best on my crew! I can't wait to see the fall collection esp since they have a boy now.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> Wooflink looks best on my crew! I can't wait to see the fall collection esp since they have a boy now.



Thanks Christie! Wooflink fits my crew best too. I hope they make more things for boys now that they have one. But they have a tendency to make boy things in the girliest colors lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I know Sonny does not wear PINK!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> I know Sonny does not wear PINK!



Lololol!! I try to avoid Bailey in pink too! A little pink writing is as far as it goes!


----------

